
Source Code Typography - Garbage
http://www.naildrivin5.com/blog/2013/05/17/source-code-typography.html
======
kh_hk

        > This is typeset poorly, insomuch as it does not honor the readability 
        > of the content, instead hindering it.
        var x = shape.left()
          , y = shape.right()
          , numSides = shape.sides()
          ;
    

This typeset is meant for better diffs. When adding a new var declaration, one
will find

    
    
        + , foo = bar
    

Instead of

    
    
        - numSides = shape.sides();
        + numSides = shape.sides(),
        + foo = bar;

